# RAAM



## BigonaBianchi (7 Jan 2015)

View: http://youtu.be/K7pycevab2M


This is a cool insight into the race and the mental and physical challenges it brings. I thought th ebest part was the views on WHY people do it, in particular that many riders have had some kind of personal trauma in their lives .


----------



## steveindenmark (7 Jan 2015)

She said the word Amazing, too many times. I lost interest unfortunately.


----------



## screenman (7 Jan 2015)

Thank you, I enjoyed that.


----------



## Stu Smith (7 Jan 2015)

So did I...But not thinking of entering RAAM very soon..


----------



## theloafer (7 May 2015)

@BigonaBianchi ..just watched my copy of this http://www.inspiredtoride.it/event/world-premiere/ thought of you  these guys are amazing


----------



## Sea of vapours (8 May 2015)

Kurt was going to do RAAM, but he's decided against it. A quote from earlier today:
_'Competition Update - I love to compete but since I ride everywhere the winds have to cooperate for me to get to events - so far this is not working out well - will still try to get to events but can't make any promises. Also RAAM is off the table for this year - we can barely keep ourselves sane with this logistics nightmare and adding RAAM was to much._'


----------



## theloafer (19 May 2015)

Inspired to Ride follows a handful of cyclists from around the world as they race unsupported in the inaugural year of a 4,233 mile transcontinental race across the USA. This race is the antithesis to events like Tour de France and Race Across America. There will be no teams, no support vehicles, no special jerseys and not a dime in prize money.

These athletes will endure agonising climbs in the Rockies, driving winds in the Great Plains and sawtooth switchbacks in the Appalachians all for a pat on the back, potential bragging rights and a cold beer when it's all over. Some are out to make history and set records, while others are simply trying to finish.

Two screenings: 7:30, and 9:30 https://www.ticketsource.co.uk/event/MDLIM

already seen this as I ordered the previw its excellent


----------



## wam68 (19 May 2015)

I take my hat of to these competitors.


----------

